# Does GAF still make 40yr shingles?



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm going to change my roof I and I have GAF timberline shingles which are at least two years old, I'm not sure how old they are but I don't think much more than two years. A roofer who looked at the job today said they haven't made 40 year shingles in at least five years. I'm pretty sure you can still buy those shingles though. Is he just trying to sell me new shingles or have they really not made 40 year shingles in five years?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

they still make them but many suppliers dont stock it beacause no one with common sence uses them. either a 30 or an Ultra


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The price difference is so minimal, it would be foolish not to upgrade to the premium Ultra product instead of choosing the middle of the road product.

Ed


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks, just wanted to know if they still made them or not.
It would have been foolish for me not to buy them at the price they were being offered at. Roofing contractor I know get a contract to do an entire HOA (about 35 houses), overbought, and couldn't return them because they sat outside and the packaging was damaged. I was told they were about a year old and I've had them about a year now.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

First, make sure you have enough to do your home with. If it is close, then contact a local roofing supply house and find out about ordering them.

Ed


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks. I defiantly have enough regular shingles, I just need to look into getting the cap shingles of which I only have three bundles.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Just find a color from another manufacturer that is really close to the ones you have and use them instead.

You can even use a 30 year 3-tab and cut them into thirds and use them as the cap shingles as there are probably more color options available to choose from.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

the difference is the 30,and 50 yr. have a shadow design,and the 40 year doesn`t so the reason to order them would be if you don`t like the shadow effect


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Back to your original question.

Does GAF make the shingles you already have? Yes. 

Have thay phased out the color you already own? You didn't say what color you have if I recall correctly.

Check out the website at GAF.com

Here are their steep slope asphalt shingle available.

Ed

*Quality Shingles*. 

Grand Timberline™ 
Camelot™ 
Sentinel® 
Royal Sovereign® 
Marquis® 
WeatherMax® 
GrandSlate™ 
Slateline® 
Timberline® 30 
Timberline® 
Select 40™ 
Timberline® Ultra 
Timberline® 
ArmorShield™ 
Grand Sequoia® 
Country Mansion® 
Grand Canyon™ 
Asphalt Versus Tile Shingles


----------

